# Philadelphia to NYC commute affordability- help!



## Andrew

All;

Contemplating a daily Philadelphia to New York Penn Station... I know, crazy.

Are their any options I am missing before I determine it is way too costly? I keep getting a monthly ticket cost of 1314.00.

With that being said, I get a $250.00 commuting card towards my commuting cost, AND will get 10% discount from AAA. Thus, my cheapest monthly commute would be around 930.00

Are there any other options/ways that I can make this alittle but easier to stomach?

Much appreciated


----------



## MikefromCrete

SEPTA to Trenton, change to NJ Transit. It would be cheaper, but longer, not as comfortable and would probably get old real fast.


----------



## afigg

Look at the SEPTA and NJ Transit schedules for the NEC. They both show the connecting trains of the other agency at Trenton. What you would want is to take a SEPTA train to Trenton and then connect to a NJT express train that runs non-stop from Princeton Junction to Newark to make the trip time bearable. A fair number of people do this, although they may commute from a station north of 30th St to Newark and then take PATH to southern Manhattan. There are NYP-PHL daily commuters who take Amtrak, but they are either compensated for it or make enough money to afford it.


----------



## benale

If you don;t mind buses, Megabus and Bolt Bus run non stop service from Philly to NY. I've taken Megabus many times. Fares start at a dollar and rarely go over $15, unless you book less than a week in advance. They drop off at 28th and 7th and the pick up is at 34th and 11th. Both buses have pick up in Philly about two blocks from 30th St station.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51

2 hours travel time. 98 miles city center to city center. All routes have toll roads, bridges.

If your going to commuted 930 USD sounds cheap. Ok it hit you once a month, but the tolls, and fuel is a everyday charge.

Toll and Fuel will run 500 USD a month or more (a lot more)

Don't forget the cost of insurance and own the car, if you take the train you may be a one car family not two.

Sit on a train watch the world go by while have the chance to catch up on your E-mail, finish read a report. Priceless.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Would it be feasible to Move to NYC?? The Difference in Housing and other Costs in the Apple would probably be Worth the Hassle of Commuting RT Daily! The PHL-NYC Commute, about an Hour Each Way on Acela, or an Hour and a Half on a Regional, would get Old Fast! (no Pun intended!) Of course using SEPTA and NJT would take Considerably more Time even if it is Cheaper! Lots of People Commute like this but IMO it's not Worth it! Perhaps your Employer would Compensate you for your Living Expenses instead of the Commute???


----------



## lennyj17

Andrew said:


> All;
> Contemplating a daily Philadelphia to New York Penn Station... I know, crazy.
> 
> Are their any options I am missing before I determine it is way too costly? I keep getting a monthly ticket cost of 1314.00.
> 
> With that being said, I get a $250.00 commuting card towards my commuting cost, AND will get 10% discount from AAA. Thus, my cheapest monthly commute would be around 930.00
> 
> Are there any other options/ways that I can make this alittle but easier to stomach?
> 
> Much appreciated


I do the commute 3-4 days a week...A Few Tips...

- *You must use Amtrak*, the NJT/SEPTA route will drive you INSANE before the 1st week is over....Amtrak is really the only way to do this commute and keep your sanity.

- Unless you're going to be commuting 5 days a week for certain, *DO NOT get the Monthly Pass*, Its a huge waste of $$$ IMO if you commute any less than 20 days a month.

- Buy your tickets while the 14-day Advance Ticket pricing window is open (14 days or more in advance). I buy mine for a month 1 to 1 1/2 months ahead of time. My monthly cost comes out to be around 800-850$.

- Hoard your AGR points that you build up, this will save you tons of $$$ should you ever need to change your plans at the last minute an take a train other than what you scheduled...You can use Points instead of paying those nosebleed walk-up fares.

- If you have decent Credit, apply for the AGR Mastercard from Chase, and book all your trips to the Card, to earn 2 to 1 AGR Points, plus you'd still get points for the Travel. Plus its easier paying the one bill a month. I earn approx 2.5-3K points a month from the Card.

- Once you become Select Plus status (10K TQP) you will gain access to the Acela Lounges in NYP and PHL, which are nice comfortable lounges while you wait for your train.... At NYP Acela Lounge also affords you pre-boarding to beat the Herds of Day Trippers to the train. Trust me you will come to cherish this benefit.

Commuting PHL - NYP is becoming more and more common place, as a matter of fact in the morning trains 170, 640, and 180 are filled solid with nothing but commuters doing the same as you, and there's a commuting community among all of us, a lot of us know each other on 1st name basis. Hopefully you'll be living pretty close to 30th Street station to minimize your commute to and from Amtrak as much as possible...Once I arrive back to 30th in the evening, I can either walk to or take a 5$ cab to my front door, helps make the commute doable.

Philly people are shocked when you tell them you work in NYC and make the commute several days a week, but NYC people are not moved in the slightest more are shocked when I tell them I get from Philly to the City quicker than people who commute in from other parts of the NYC Metro and its true. The Philly-NYC commute does have its reward, Philly Cost of Living while getting NYC Pay is Hella-Nice, even with the expense of Amtrak I still come out significantly ahead over actually living in the City.


----------



## lennyj17

afigg said:


> Look at the SEPTA and NJ Transit schedules for the NEC. They both show the connecting trains of the other agency at Trenton. What you would want is to take a SEPTA train to Trenton and then connect to a NJT express train that runs non-stop from Princeton Junction to Newark to make the trip time bearable. A fair number of people do this, although they may commute from a station north of 30th St to Newark and then take PATH to southern Manhattan. There are NYP-PHL daily commuters who take Amtrak, but they are either compensated for it or make enough money to afford it.


SEPTA/NJT options are the worse IMO because:

1 - If you don't time the Trenton transfer correct, that In-between wait can be a PIA....mostly in the PM Rush when you want to get home..

2 - Slow Slow Slow Slow and Tedious...The NJT leg isn't bad if you get one of the Express Train that only make 3 stops between Trenton and Newark...SEPTA is eye-gouging slow, trains move slow, and stops what seems like every 2 minutes....a non-stop Amtrak train from TRE to PHL takes 20-25 mins, SEPTA is a solid Hour between the same 2 points.

3 - NJT and SEPTA have no mercy for each other, meaning if one is late the other WILL NOT wait. I found this to be more of a PIA in the PM when NJT train are bottle-necked between Hamilton and TRE to allow for Rush-Hour Amtrak train to pull in and out first, and again SEPTA will not wait.

4 - the Commuter Trains have NOTHING on Amtrak for Comfort and NJT if you're not lucky enough to get one of the Double Decker trains, get ready to feel like a Sardine for 90 mins.

5 - Penn Station in the PM...Lets just say, I Hope you're Alert and Quick on your Feet, you have never experience a rush like you will at Penn during the PM rush on NJT. When the track is announced for train get ready to be instantly transported from Penn Station to Pamplona..These people will knock you down the steps if you move too slow.

If I couldn't do Amtrak - 1) I don't know if the PHL-NYP commute would be worth it, 2) I would consider one of the Bus options (Greyhound, Bolt, Mega) over NJT/SEPTA at least its a one seat-ride


----------



## Acela150

Lenny, Even if the OP commutes say 15 days out of the month it's still cheaper to buy a Monthly Pass. I'd say the point on where to draw the line on a Pass or Round Trip tickets is around 14 or 15 days of commuting. I'm doing the math based off of the numbers the OP gave. In fact IINM the OP would earn more points for the Monthly Pass then several round trips. Select Plus would indeed get the OP into the lounges. But normally the NYP lounge doesn't announce Keystone Trains and Regional Trains. Or so that's what I've heard. PHL they announce every train they have someone checked in for.


----------



## lennyj17

Acela150 said:


> Lenny, Even if the OP commutes say 15 days out of the month it's still cheaper to buy a Monthly Pass. I'd say the point on where to draw the line on a Pass or Round Trip tickets is around 14 or 15 days of commuting. I'm doing the math based off of the numbers the OP gave. In fact IINM the OP would earn more points for the Monthly Pass then several round trips. Select Plus would indeed get the OP into the lounges. But normally the NYP lounge doesn't announce Keystone Trains and Regional Trains. Or so that's what I've heard. PHL they announce every train they have someone checked in for.


PHL-NYP during the 14-day window is 36$ OW = 72 RT = $1080 for 15day...Monthly Pass is ~1400$.... Monthly Pass is only worth it, if you employer is paying the majority or all of it...or again You Commute all 20 Business days of the Calendar....IMO if you miss even one day Amtrak comes out ahead on the Monthly Passes....Where as 14-day advanced tickets can be reordered if you miss days of the month for whatever reason.

And yes the NYP Acela Lounge announces all Amtrak Trains approx 5-10mins before their Announced in main waiting area and on the Big Board


----------



## Acela150

lennyj17 said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lenny, Even if the OP commutes say 15 days out of the month it's still cheaper to buy a Monthly Pass. I'd say the point on where to draw the line on a Pass or Round Trip tickets is around 14 or 15 days of commuting.* I'm doing the math based off of the numbers the OP gave.* In fact IINM the OP would earn more points for the Monthly Pass then several round trips. Select Plus would indeed get the OP into the lounges. But normally the NYP lounge doesn't announce Keystone Trains and Regional Trains. Or so that's what I've heard. PHL they announce every train they have someone checked in for.
> 
> 
> 
> PHL-NYP during the 14-day window is 36$ OW = 72 RT = $1080 for 15day...Monthly Pass is 1400$ a month.... Monthly Pass is only worth it, if you employer is paying the majority or all of it...or again You Commute all 20 Business days of the Calendar....IMO if you miss even one day Amtrak comes out ahead on the Monthly Passes....Where as 14-day advanced tickets can be reordered if you miss days of the month for whatever reason.
Click to expand...

If you read my post fully you will have noticed that my math was used with the numbers the OP gave. The number the OP gave was around $930. The OP gets reimbursed for travel $250 and will get 10% off for AAA. The 14 day fares are NOT eligible for any discount as they are 25% off fares. If you put a AAA or NARP discount in the fare will rise.


----------



## lennyj17

Acela150 said:


> lennyj17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lenny, Even if the OP commutes say 15 days out of the month it's still cheaper to buy a Monthly Pass. I'd say the point on where to draw the line on a Pass or Round Trip tickets is around 14 or 15 days of commuting.* I'm doing the math based off of the numbers the OP gave.* In fact IINM the OP would earn more points for the Monthly Pass then several round trips. Select Plus would indeed get the OP into the lounges. But normally the NYP lounge doesn't announce Keystone Trains and Regional Trains. Or so that's what I've heard. PHL they announce every train they have someone checked in for.
> 
> 
> 
> PHL-NYP during the 14-day window is 36$ OW = 72 RT = $1080 for 15day...Monthly Pass is 1400$ a month.... Monthly Pass is only worth it, if you employer is paying the majority or all of it...or again You Commute all 20 Business days of the Calendar....IMO if you miss even one day Amtrak comes out ahead on the Monthly Passes....Where as 14-day advanced tickets can be reordered if you miss days of the month for whatever reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read my post fully you will have noticed that my math was used with the numbers the OP gave. The number the OP gave was around $930. The OP gets reimbursed for travel $250 and will get 10% off for AAA. The 14 day fares are NOT eligible for any discount as they are 25% off fares. If you put a AAA or NARP discount in the fare will rise.
Click to expand...

I read you post just fine, I don't think you read or clearly understood mine.....14-day fares are cheaper than anything one of the Discounts will provide ...and the OP can put that same 250$ towards the 14-day fares as well...I see no reason to buy the Monthly Pass over doing the 14-day fares... Monthly Passes are void from Discounts as well...


----------



## BCL

I mentioned here that I took the Keystone from NYP to the Philly burbs, then took SEPTA and NJT back. The passengers in front of me on NJT noted that one after another Amtrak train was passing us on the inside track and said "That's the rich people train." I got a good laugh out of it.

I priced it same day, and it was $52 Exton-NYP same day (I hear it can be more). SEPTA and NJT was $9.50 Paoli to Trenton and $15.50 Trenton to NYP. So those routes are definitely cheaper, but the wait was insane unless timed perfectly. We missed the earlier trains and it took over 3.5 hours.


----------



## amamba

Folks the monthly passes and the 10 ride are NOT eligible for the AAA or NARP discounts.


----------



## Anderson

Looking at the numbers, I'd go with the monthly pass as well, at least in most months. It might make sense if you're going on a long vacation at Christmas or in the summer to skip the pass and do "normal" or multi-ride tickets for that month, but assuming that you can get a monthly ticket for $930 or so (which would be a good deal), you should rack up status.

Assuming you did ten monthly tickets at $930/month, you'd have 18,600 TQPs; incidental travel in the other two months _ought_ to be enough to put you over the 20,000 needed for SE+, with its 100% point bonus and extra upgrade cards.


----------



## lennyj17

Anderson said:


> Looking at the numbers, I'd go with the monthly pass as well, at least in most months. It might make sense if you're going on a long vacation at Christmas or in the summer to skip the pass and do "normal" or multi-ride tickets for that month, but assuming that you can get a monthly ticket for $930 or so (which would be a good deal), you should rack up status.
> Assuming you did ten monthly tickets at $930/month, you'd have 18,600 TQPs; incidental travel in the other two months _ought_ to be enough to put you over the 20,000 needed for SE+, with its 100% point bonus and extra upgrade cards.


He won't be able to apply discounts to the Monthly Passes or 10-trip tickets......14-day fares, plus the 250$ reimbursement are his best/cheapest shot.....1080 - 250$ = 830$.....


----------



## PRR 60

If the work schedule is not predictable, the need to tie down specific trains to use the 14-day AP fare could be an issue. Monthly ticket holders can use almost any conventional train without the need for advance reservations. You just go to the station and take the next train out (what a concept!).

On the other hand, if the starting and quitting times are reasonably firm, then the plan to use 14-day fares most of the time and points for the occasional last minute change is certainly workable. It would take a bit of effort to manage all the reservations, occasional cancellations, and voucher re-bookings. With some planning, that should not be a big issue. Monthly or 14AP, the one seat ride on Amtrak is much, much nicer than the SEPTA/NJT Trenton Shuffle.


----------



## Acela150

Even without 10% off I'd still take a monthly pass. That's around $1000. It's a toss up. The benefit of having a Monthly is not having to say "What's today's date?" "Which ticket do I need to print?"

That would drive me up a wall. If I had more then three Ressy's, put my AGR card into the QT, and see all of them. That would drive me crazy. The most reservations I have at once is two at the most. Very Rarely three.

The downslide to a Monthly is that is one expensive piece of paper.. Lose it, your up the creek without a paddle.

Now if I was to choose between a Monthly and RT's. I'd have to do some serious math to see which would give my AGR account a bigger boost.


----------



## BCL

Acela150 said:


> Even without 10% off I'd still take a monthly pass. That's around $1000. It's a toss up. The benefit of having a Monthly is not having to say "What's today's date?" "Which ticket do I need to print?"
> That would drive me up a wall. If I had more then three Ressy's, put my AGR card into the QT, and see all of them. That would drive me crazy. The most reservations I have at once is two at the most. Very Rarely three.
> 
> The downslide to a Monthly is that is one expensive piece of paper.. Lose it, your up the creek without a paddle.
> 
> Now if I was to choose between a Monthly and RT's. I'd have to do some serious math to see which would give my AGR account a bigger boost.


There's no technical reason why a monthly couldn't be made an e-Ticket. Several transit agencies in the San Francisco Bay Area can have monthly passes virtually loaded onto a multi-agency transit card. If you lose one of those, it can be cancelled and all credits (that can be accounted for) reissued on a new card for a small fee.

Even if they're worried about people simply printing up another eTicket for a friend, the solution is to periodically check IDs like it says on the eTicket.


----------



## Acela150

BCL said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even without 10% off I'd still take a monthly pass. That's around $1000. It's a toss up. The benefit of having a Monthly is not having to say "What's today's date?" "Which ticket do I need to print?"
> That would drive me up a wall. If I had more then three Ressy's, put my AGR card into the QT, and see all of them. That would drive me crazy. The most reservations I have at once is two at the most. Very Rarely three.
> 
> The downslide to a Monthly is that is one expensive piece of paper.. Lose it, your up the creek without a paddle.
> 
> Now if I was to choose between a Monthly and RT's. I'd have to do some serious math to see which would give my AGR account a bigger boost.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no technical reason why a monthly couldn't be made an e-Ticket. Several transit agencies in the San Francisco Bay Area can have monthly passes virtually loaded onto a multi-agency transit card. If you lose one of those, it can be cancelled and all credits (that can be accounted for) reissued on a new card for a small fee.
> 
> Even if they're worried about people simply printing up another eTicket for a friend, the solution is to periodically check IDs like it says on the eTicket.
Click to expand...

You just answered why Monthly's aren't eTickets. I could buy a Monthly pass, make 15 copies for PHL-WAS for instance, give them to 15 different people who I met randomly and Amtrak is out $15,000+ Until there is a fool proof system, Monthly's will be Traditional Paper Value tickets.

Checking ID's only goes so far. I know for a fact the new iPhone Scanners prompt Conductors to ask for ID. Second day of eTicketing being Nationwide I was on 175 from RTE to PHL, the conductor who scanned me out of RTE was prompted to ask for an ID. Not a big deal, that's the only time I've been "carded" on Amtrak other then buying and picking up tickets at the station. I can almost guarantee that a good chunk of the conductors that are Prompted by the scanner to ask for an ID, or the AAA card, or NARP membership don't ask for it. Why should they slow down their process? All they have to do is hit "ok" I would guess. They wouldn't be prompted to take a photo of the ID. But what I could see is when the scanner prompts an ID check, etc, the Conductor swipe the ID, AAA card, etc. That way Amtrak has proof that the ID or AAA card, etc was checked.


----------



## lennyj17

Acela150 said:


> *Even without 10% off I'd still take a monthly pass. That's around $1000. It's a toss up*. The benefit of having a Monthly is not having to say "What's today's date?" "Which ticket do I need to print?"
> That would drive me up a wall. If I had more then three Ressy's, put my AGR card into the QT, and see all of them. That would drive me crazy. The most reservations I have at once is two at the most. Very Rarely three.
> 
> The downslide to a Monthly is that is one expensive piece of paper.. Lose it, your up the creek without a paddle.
> 
> Now if I was to choose between a Monthly and RT's. I'd have to do some serious math to see which would give my AGR account a bigger boost.


It's a pretty big decision......You're talking about paying 830$ vs 1150$ a month, that's a significant chunk of change to take into consideration...(I'm subtracting the 250$ reimbursement in both cases)...Depends on what's the bigger priority to the OP....

I agree with PRR 60 that if your work scheduled is all over the place and you're not able to nail down the main trains you're going to take....Then the monthly pass has an advantage of allowing flexibility. I fortunately have a pretty static work schedule - in at 9 am out at 5:30 pm, so that flexibility is not worth the extra cost of the Monthly.


----------



## lennyj17

BCL said:


> Even if they're worried about people simply printing up another eTicket for a friend, the solution is to periodically check IDs like it says on the eTicket.


They can allow them to be only be printed at the Counter, or QT machines...Once a new Pass is printed there should be some type of algorithm in the system that cancels out the previous one so it cannot be accepted by the scanners.


----------



## BCL

lennyj17 said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they're worried about people simply printing up another eTicket for a friend, the solution is to periodically check IDs like it says on the eTicket.
> 
> 
> 
> They can allow them to be only be printed at the Counter, or QT machines...Once a new Pass is printed there should be some type of algorithm in the system that cancels out the previous one so it cannot be accepted by the scanners.
Click to expand...

That's sort of what hotel room keys do. Once a newly programmed one is inserted into a card key slot, any previous ones are automatically locked out.

However, they could simply ask for ID every single time like at an airport. Heck - when I went to Disneyland on a multi-day ticket, they asked for ID every single time I returned. They've been having problems with violations of their policy, where people would either give them to friend to use up unused days, or where ticket broker businesses would "rent" the tickets for less than the price of buying a one or two day ticket.

Or maybe even a system similar to what they're using at Disneyland now to combat unauthorized "ticket sharing". Now they take a photo of the person using an iPhone on the first use of a ticket. On return visits the photo pops up, and the employee checks the person against the photo. The Amtrak scanner is just an iPhone running specialized software. I'm pretty sure they could have them look up photos in a database.


----------



## Anderson

lennyj17 said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the numbers, I'd go with the monthly pass as well, at least in most months. It might make sense if you're going on a long vacation at Christmas or in the summer to skip the pass and do "normal" or multi-ride tickets for that month, but assuming that you can get a monthly ticket for $930 or so (which would be a good deal), you should rack up status.
> Assuming you did ten monthly tickets at $930/month, you'd have 18,600 TQPs; incidental travel in the other two months _ought_ to be enough to put you over the 20,000 needed for SE+, with its 100% point bonus and extra upgrade cards.
> 
> 
> 
> He won't be able to apply discounts to the Monthly Passes or 10-trip tickets......14-day fares, plus the 250$ reimbursement are his best/cheapest shot.....1080 - 250$ = 830$.....
Click to expand...

I know the point has been made about specific trains; there's also the fact that the 14-day fares aren't _always _available (for example, right now on June 17, there are five Regionals not at $36 NYP-PHL).

Edit: There's a possible marginal advantage to the single-ride tickets (namely, the extra AGR points). Still, there's an element of gambling there, and it's quite possible to think of days when a "replacement" ticket might simply not be available for several hours if a train is missed.


----------



## Acela150

Keep in mind that June 17th is the day AFTER Father's Day. I would guess that will be a heavy travel day.

Most of the Mid-Day Regionals are at the Second Bucket. That's $51, which is pretty good for Second Bucket.


----------



## AlanB

lennyj17 said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they're worried about people simply printing up another eTicket for a friend, the solution is to periodically check IDs like it says on the eTicket.
> 
> 
> 
> They can allow them to be only be printed at the Counter, or QT machines...Once a new Pass is printed there should be some type of algorithm in the system that cancels out the previous one so it cannot be accepted by the scanners.
Click to expand...

Simply not possible with the current system. The barcode on the ticket does nothing more than to pull up your reservation number. The barcode contains nothing more than the PNR. There is no way to lock out anything.


----------



## Aaron

Another interesting blurb in the FY2013 budget:

_eTicketing Related Programs $2.8M_

_The core eTicketing Development project implemented a new ticket validation model that will facilitate customer self-service and transform ticket validation and revenue accounting from a paper based system to an electronic one. Connecting conductors to the central ticketing system using mobile technology enables this transformation while also dramatically improving the accuracy of passenger manifests. Theinitial phase of eTicketing was deployed on July 30, 2012 and provides the eTicketing solution for approximately 90% of Amtrak customers. In order for Amtrak to realize the full benefit of eTicketing, Amtrak will need to complete some additional work in FY2013. This will include extending the eTicketing capabilities to following types of passengers: Multi-Rides, Groups, Onboard Sales, GDS/Travel Agency and both revenue and non-revenue pass passengers. In addition to delivering enhanced functionality for conductors, customers and improved data for Amtrak and state partners. _
So, they're intending to finish eTicketing at least for multi-rides, but can we infer anything from the fact that monthly passes aren't mentioned? For $2.8 million, I would hope they include a solution for that as well.


----------



## BCL

AlanB said:


> lennyj17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they're worried about people simply printing up another eTicket for a friend, the solution is to periodically check IDs like it says on the eTicket.
> 
> 
> 
> They can allow them to be only be printed at the Counter, or QT machines...Once a new Pass is printed there should be some type of algorithm in the system that cancels out the previous one so it cannot be accepted by the scanners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simply not possible with the current system. The barcode on the ticket does nothing more than to pull up your reservation number. The barcode contains nothing more than the PNR. There is no way to lock out anything.
Click to expand...

I think the suggestion is to reprogram the system to generate a new barcode (representing a replacement number) on each reprint, and once a new barcode is utilized any previous ones are automatically cancelled.

Of course there might be the possibility of someone printing out a bunch and telling friends when to use them in order to get around a lockout system. In that case maybe set a limit of one that can be reprinted at a time, and that a replacement can't be issued until it's either used or manually cancelled by a ticket agent at a ticket counter.

There has to be some better way. Simply mandating that ID must be checked against the name every time on a monthly is just too easy a concept, and one that the conductors probably don't want because they're so used to not asking. I mean, I mentioned the thing with Disneyland, and a lot of people knew the drill and had their IDs out before they even got in line.


----------



## BCL

Aaron said:


> Another interesting blurb in the FY2013 budget:_eTicketing Related Programs $2.8M_
> 
> _The core eTicketing Development project implemented a new ticket validation model that will facilitate customer self-service and transform ticket validation and revenue accounting from a paper based system to an electronic one. Connecting conductors to the central ticketing system using mobile technology enables this transformation while also dramatically improving the accuracy of passenger manifests. Theinitial phase of eTicketing was deployed on July 30, 2012 and provides the eTicketing solution for approximately 90% of Amtrak customers. In order for Amtrak to realize the full benefit of eTicketing, Amtrak will need to complete some additional work in FY2013. This will include extending the eTicketing capabilities to following types of passengers: Multi-Rides, Groups, Onboard Sales, GDS/Travel Agency and both revenue and non-revenue pass passengers. In addition to delivering enhanced functionality for conductors, customers and improved data for Amtrak and state partners. _
> So, they're intending to finish eTicketing at least for multi-rides, but can we infer anything from the fact that monthly passes aren't mentioned? For $2.8 million, I would hope they include a solution for that as well.


I thought a monthly was considered a multi-ride.


----------



## Aaron

BCL said:


> I thought a monthly was considered a multi-ride.


I honestly have no idea.


----------



## railiner

To the OP....people have suggested Amtrak, commuter train combo's and buses, but there is another option to consider....carpooling. I believe there are sites online where you can search for car and vanpools that are probably more economical than the other choices, although may not offer the flexibility they do. But it may be worth your time to research it a bit....


----------



## Acela150

BCL said:


> Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting blurb in the FY2013 budget:_eTicketing Related Programs $2.8M_
> 
> _The core eTicketing Development project implemented a new ticket validation model that will facilitate customer self-service and transform ticket validation and revenue accounting from a paper based system to an electronic one. Connecting conductors to the central ticketing system using mobile technology enables this transformation while also dramatically improving the accuracy of passenger manifests. Theinitial phase of eTicketing was deployed on July 30, 2012 and provides the eTicketing solution for approximately 90% of Amtrak customers. In order for Amtrak to realize the full benefit of eTicketing, Amtrak will need to complete some additional work in FY2013. This will include extending the eTicketing capabilities to following types of passengers: Multi-Rides, Groups, Onboard Sales, GDS/Travel Agency and both revenue and non-revenue pass passengers. In addition to delivering enhanced functionality for conductors, customers and improved data for Amtrak and state partners. _
> So, they're intending to finish eTicketing at least for multi-rides, but can we infer anything from the fact that monthly passes aren't mentioned? For $2.8 million, I would hope they include a solution for that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought a monthly was considered a multi-ride.
Click to expand...

Multi-Ride tickets are anywhere from I think 2 up to 10 trips.

Monthly's can be used everyday. Unlike Multi-Rides which can be used a certain amount of times.


----------



## DesertRat

*waits for guest Andrew's return*


----------



## MikefromCrete

BCL said:


> Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting blurb in the FY2013 budget:_eTicketing Related Programs $2.8M_
> 
> _The core eTicketing Development project implemented a new ticket validation model that will facilitate customer self-service and transform ticket validation and revenue accounting from a paper based system to an electronic one. Connecting conductors to the central ticketing system using mobile technology enables this transformation while also dramatically improving the accuracy of passenger manifests. Theinitial phase of eTicketing was deployed on July 30, 2012 and provides the eTicketing solution for approximately 90% of Amtrak customers. In order for Amtrak to realize the full benefit of eTicketing, Amtrak will need to complete some additional work in FY2013. This will include extending the eTicketing capabilities to following types of passengers: Multi-Rides, Groups, Onboard Sales, GDS/Travel Agency and both revenue and non-revenue pass passengers. In addition to delivering enhanced functionality for conductors, customers and improved data for Amtrak and state partners. _
> So, they're intending to finish eTicketing at least for multi-rides, but can we infer anything from the fact that monthly passes aren't mentioned? For $2.8 million, I would hope they include a solution for that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought a monthly was considered a multi-ride.
Click to expand...

If an Amtrak monthly is like Metra's monthly it means you can ride as much as you want during the month, seven days a week, four trips a day, whatever. A multi-ride would be for a specific number of trips, say 10.


----------



## BCL

Acela150 said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting blurb in the FY2013 budget:
> 
> _eTicketing Related Programs $2.8M_
> 
> _The core eTicketing Development project implemented a new ticket validation model that will facilitate customer self-service and transform ticket validation and revenue accounting from a paper based system to an electronic one. Connecting conductors to the central ticketing system using mobile technology enables this transformation while also dramatically improving the accuracy of passenger manifests. Theinitial phase of eTicketing was deployed on July 30, 2012 and provides the eTicketing solution for approximately 90% of Amtrak customers. In order for Amtrak to realize the full benefit of eTicketing, Amtrak will need to complete some additional work in FY2013. This will include extending the eTicketing capabilities to following types of passengers: Multi-Rides, Groups, Onboard Sales, GDS/Travel Agency and both revenue and non-revenue pass passengers. In addition to delivering enhanced functionality for conductors, customers and improved data for Amtrak and state partners. _
> 
> So, they're intending to finish eTicketing at least for multi-rides, but can we infer anything from the fact that monthly passes aren't mentioned? For $2.8 million, I would hope they include a solution for that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought a monthly was considered a multi-ride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Multi-Ride tickets are anywhere from I think 2 up to 10 trips.
> 
> Monthly's can be used everyday. Unlike Multi-Rides which can be used a certain amount of times.
Click to expand...

When you're looking to buy monthlies on the Amtrak website you need to click on the Multi-Ride link. You select the endpoints and "radio buttons" for 10-ride or monthly are available. That's why I consider monthlies to be multi-ride tickets.


----------



## amamba

So the conductor on 66 knows most of the monthly commuters by name. That is why I think it's so crazy that they don't allow eticket usage for this. I mean he would know if someone else tried to use my H's ticket.


----------



## lennyj17

Anderson said:


> lennyj17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the numbers, I'd go with the monthly pass as well, at least in most months. It might make sense if you're going on a long vacation at Christmas or in the summer to skip the pass and do "normal" or multi-ride tickets for that month, but assuming that you can get a monthly ticket for $930 or so (which would be a good deal), you should rack up status.
> Assuming you did ten monthly tickets at $930/month, you'd have 18,600 TQPs; incidental travel in the other two months _ought_ to be enough to put you over the 20,000 needed for SE+, with its 100% point bonus and extra upgrade cards.
> 
> 
> 
> He won't be able to apply discounts to the Monthly Passes or 10-trip tickets......14-day fares, plus the 250$ reimbursement are his best/cheapest shot.....1080 - 250$ = 830$.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the point has been made about specific trains; there's also the fact that the 14-day fares aren't _always _available (for example, right now on June 17, there are five Regionals not at $36 NYP-PHL).
> 
> Edit: There's a possible marginal advantage to the single-ride tickets (namely, the extra AGR points). Still, there's an element of gambling there, and it's quite possible to think of days when a "replacement" ticket might simply not be available for several hours if a train is missed.
Click to expand...

Also keep in mind the OP is looking for the most cost-effective way of doing this....so that's signalling to me he want to keep his cost as low as possible.... I used to buy the Monthly for almost a year straight when it was only 1K a month. When it went to 1.2K I started using the Ten Trip Tickets but that wasn't cutting it. Then I tried to see how well I could keep up with the 14-day fares and bingo that worked best....and I've been booking 14-day fares for the last 2-3 years now. Keep in mind I don't get any reimbursement, I only make the commute 3-4 days a week, and my work schedule is pretty static.

Like previously mentioned 14-day fares do have a bit of a hassle to it, not much, the biggest is making sure you're always booking ahead to make the window and know which trains you'll be taking. And you must Hoard your AGR points to use when needed unexpectedly.


----------



## calwatch

Even "walkup" (purchased 30-60 minutes before boarding) Megabus tickets are $17 on all but the busiest days. Yes it will easily take twice as long but can be a fall back option if you don't make the train. The other option is to use a ten ride as an "insurance policy" to take trips where you need to travel last minute, or have to "crash" a high bucket period (i.e. the Friday afternoon trains that are $99 or $125), and buy individual tickets otherwise, canceling them on the Amtrak smartphone app when they are not necessary and using those E-Vouchers to purchase the next 45 day period's insurance policy. If a ten trip is $584, and the advance purchase fare is $36, then essentially the insurance policy is $220 every six weeks. In other words, book the $36 tickets as available, and when you know that you will be leaving at a fixed time. If there is a pre-scheduled meeting that runs a variable period, of if you know that you could be working late on Wednesday to meet a Thursday deadline, don't buy the advance purchase ticket and instead use the 10-trip.


----------



## Andrew

All;

Thank you very much for the insight (and debate).

It is just a situation where I am eagerly trying to find a way to make it happen. I currently work in Manhattan- with a serious relationship (and the vast majority of my social network/friends in Philadelphia). I already commute 2hrs a day from NJ- so the time isn't necessarily an issue as I get a tremendous amount of reading done... It is the cost.

Currently, my significant other is tied to a lease in Philadelphia for another year. I just need to find a way to make this work.

I am reviewing all the input, thanks. I still am unsure as to what the actual cost will be in terms of the absolute cheapest I could count on for the monthly commute. I would ONLY be needing to commute 5 days a week-every week-per month. So, 20 days a month.

Much appreciated.


----------



## amamba

So if you are definitely doing this every day, I think the monthly is your best bet. The monthly is $1,314 but you cannot use the AAA or NARP discounts. So it will be $1,314 - $250 (employer reimb) = $1064 net cost to you. With the monthly you have the flexibility to take any train (except Acela) between NYP & PHL.

The cheapest one way fare between PHL - NYP is $36. That is the 14 day advance purchase rate. So it would be $72 each day. The advance purchase rate is not applicable with the AAA or NARP discounts. If you truly are commuting 20 days a month, even if you get all advance purchase rates you are looking at $1,440. Now some months you aren't going to be commuting 20 days a month - holidays, vacations, etc. So keep that in mind.

If you are truly commuting every day I think the monthly is the cheapest way. If you are only commuting 3-4 days a week I would probably try to cobble together the advance purchase fares of $36 each way. But in your case, I think you still come out ahead with the monthly plus have flexibility.


----------



## PRR 60

The cheapest option for 20 round trips a month is the SEPTA/NJT combo with the change of trains at Trenton. The monthly SEPTA pass is $191. The monthly NJ Transit pass is $440. The total monthly cost is $631 - less than half the cost of Amtrak. One plus is that the monthly SEPTA pass permits use of any SEPTA rail station and also SEPTA bus, trolley and subway lines. The Amtrak pass requires you to get to 30th Street Station, and depending on where you live, that could be an additional cost.

The SEPTA/NJT trip to New York is not fast and comfort is arguable, but next to Megabus or Bolt Bus, it is pretty much the cheapest way to go.


----------



## VentureForth

I like Jim's suggestion about moving closer to (or into) the city. This may not be a preference at all, but just wondering if you could get a decent place to stay if you take your current rent/mortgage and add the cost of the pass...


----------



## lennyj17

Andrew said:


> All;
> Thank you very much for the insight (and debate).
> 
> It is just a situation where I am eagerly trying to find a way to make it happen. I currently work in Manhattan- with a serious relationship (and the vast majority of my social network/friends in Philadelphia). I already commute 2hrs a day from NJ- so the time isn't necessarily an issue as I get a tremendous amount of reading done... It is the cost.
> 
> Currently, my significant other is tied to a lease in Philadelphia for another year. I just need to find a way to make this work.
> 
> I am reviewing all the input, thanks. I still am unsure as to what the actual cost will be in terms of the absolute cheapest I could count on for the monthly commute. I would ONLY be needing to commute 5 days a week-every week-per month. So, 20 days a month.
> 
> Much appreciated.



Yes...I agree...If you're commuting 5 days a week...the Monthly Ticket is the best option...It comes out to be 30$ each way if you use it RT once each business day plus the Monthly will give you Flexibility to take almost any Regional and all Keystone trains without making reservations....But Like I said previously if you miss even one day the cost rise above that of the 14-day Advance. The Months where you take a week Vacation or have several days off, I would forego the Monthly and use 14-day advance tickets..

You could try the SEPTA/NJT Route and see if your Tolerance level is up to dealing with the Chaos. What you save in $$$$, you will pay for in Patients make no mistake about it... You have to time the transfer at Trenton perfectly, now keep in mind this is not always possible as a lot of time NJT/SEPTA will be held until Amtrak passes (Amtrak has priority over the Commuter Trains) which cause the connection to be missed a lot in Trenton. Make sure you time Septa to one of the "Super-Express" NJT that only stop at Trenton, Hamilton, Princeton then Newark, otherwise it'll be a very very long commute. Also remember SEPTA and NJT are separate companies, they WILL NOT WAIT for each one at Trenton, I found this more of a pain in the PM rush, as my tolerance is lower and I want to get home. Penn station will be nothing nice in the PM, bank on that.

Only people who do the SEPTA/NJT combo, are those that truly CANNOT afford to use Amtrak, and if that's the case I seriously don't think doing PHL/NYP commuting is worth it, I would just find a job close to PHL. You really have to be making much better Pay in NYC for the commute to be worth it.


----------



## VentureForth

lennyj17 said:


> What you save in $$$$, you will pay for in Patients make no mistake about it...


I didn't know the OP was a doctor... :huh:


----------



## Bus Nut

There is a possible technical solution to the monthly pass eticket problem (Amtrak, are you listening?).

Treat the monthly ticket like the multiride tickets on VRE: validate before boarding. In other words, use the monthly pass at either one of the two terminal stations to get a single-use one-way pass every time you make a trip.

Going up to Quiktrak and doing all this, even with your credit card as ID is really slow, though, so you could just take your smart phone, use the Amtrak app and have it create an eticket--a barcode--for soon to be arriving train of your choice. The only upshot would be having to activate GPS on the smartphone for that app OR having physical infrastructure at the station you could "tap" which would have to be an additional investment over and above the existing Quiktrak.

This would also allow Amtrak to better track usage of their monthly passes. Maybe they could even refund you for unused portions like the way London's Oyster transit payment system guarantees you the lowest fare structure depending on your weekly/monthly usage.


----------



## Bus Nut

Andrew said:


> It is just a situation where I am eagerly trying to find a way to make it happen. I currently work in Manhattan- with a serious relationship (and the vast majority of my social network/friends in Philadelphia). I already commute 2hrs a day from NJ- so the time isn't necessarily an issue as I get a tremendous amount of reading done... It is the cost.


Sounds like if you can read on the bus that's going to be your best option.

What about getting an apt halfway? What about Trenton?


----------



## Andrew

lennyj, would you be willing to shoot me an email at aglewis4 - at - gmail.com, regarding the way you get the cost down to 800?

I would really appreciate it, as that cost is the only way I could afford it.

Andrew


----------



## Nathanael

So, you're planning to move to Philly. But have you decided *where* in the Philadelphia metro area?

I know people who commute from the Jersey suburbs of Philly to NYC via the RiverLine to Trenton, which is apparently a fine commute if you live within walking distance of a RiverLine station. Since NJT operates the RiverLine, apparently you're less likely to miss your transfer.

(You can do this from as far south as Camden, which is merely a PATCO subway ride away from Philadelphia.)

I've heard tell of other people who live *on* the SEPTA Trenton line (from Bridesburg to Levittown), or who live in Center City or University City and walk to 30th St / Suburban / Market East, who think that the SEPTA/NJT transfer is OK. Slow, because they generally have to take "the train before", but OK... if Trenton is you your only transfer, you can arrange to be on "the train before" and just plan for a long wait when changing trains.

The people who start really complaining about the transfer at Trenton are people who have to drive to their starting SEPTA station, or who have to already change trains on SEPTA once before getting to Trenton. It starts to be quite a complicated dance at that point.

So my recommendation is to think *carefully* about what part of Philadelphia you move to. Effectively some parts are much closer to NYC than others. (Of course, you'll find that the rents are higher in those places.  )


----------



## Nathanael

Andrew said:


> Currently, my significant other is tied to a lease in Philadelphia for another year. I just need to find a way to make this work.


I didn't notice this before writing my previous reply. The neighborhood of that lease is critical. If your SO's lease is in certain neighborhoods of Philadelphia, the SEPTA-NJT transfer will work for you if you're patient; in others, PATCO-Riverline will work; and in other neighborhoods, you're probably out of luck. On the map, a commute from Fern Rock looks like it would work, but it probably wouldn't work, because I wouldn't try transferring from the Broad St. Line to Regional Rail at N Phildelphia.


----------



## Acela150

Nathanael said:


> I know people who commute from the Jersey suburbs of Philly to NYC via the RiverLine to Trenton, which is apparently a fine commute if you live within walking distance of a RiverLine station. Since NJT operates the RiverLine, apparently you're less likely to miss your transfer.


Bombardier runs the RiverLine on Conrail Shared Assets Trackage.


----------



## guest_afsheen

Andrew said:


> lennyj, would you be willing to shoot me an email at aglewis4 - at - gmail.com, regarding the way you get the cost down to 800?
> I would really appreciate it, as that cost is the only way I could afford it.
> 
> Andrew


Another option (again, depending on where you're located, if you have a car, how you feel about driving, etc.) is to drive to Trenton and then take the NJ Transit from there. One of my coworkers did Philly to NY by way of car to NJ Transit for many years and found it to be the best option from NE Philly.


----------



## New Commuter PHL - NYC

I realize this thread is OLD, but hopefully some additional experienced commuters can give me some insight.

The numbers quoted all seem slightly out of date. The monthly pass is $1386, no option to use discounts. The 10-ride is not even close to worth it at $616, and the cheapest single ride ticket I find when I look in advance is $41. I see reference to $36 tickets... is that a thing of the past? Are there any other options for a cheaper monthly pass? I'm beginning a new job in NYC, and commuting from Western Philly suburbs, so I'll be doing both a Septa AND Amtrak monthly pass. I'm eligible for AAA discount, and it looks like I will have the $250 pre-tax commuter benefit (this is not a reimbursment, only pre-tax money).

For the month of January (I start next week) I'll just do advanced purchases of daily tickets, so February will be my first monthly buy. I intend to use the Amtrak credit card for the points, but I was hoping to find additional savings. Can someone please confirm I have all of this correct, and if this is the best way (I will not do bus/NJT).

Thanks!


----------



## PRR 60

The $36 ticket is now the $41 ticket. This is the 14-day advance purchase fare. For a daily or almost daily commute, there are really two options. The economy(?) way is the SEPTA/NJT combo. You would need a monthly SEPTA "Anywhere" pass ($191) plus a monthly NJ Transit Trenton to New York pass ($440). That brings you to $631 a month. Of course, the downside is that it is a long ride, time wise, and your in a commuter train with commuter train seating all the way.

The high price option is the Amtrak monthly pass at $1386, plus whichever SEPTA pass you need to get to 30th Street. The benefit is a much faster and more comfortable ride on Amtrak compared to the two-train ride on SEPTA/NJT. Plus, you get at-seat power and internet access, which could be of some advantage for checking email and maybe even getting some work done en route. Amtrak monthly passes are accepted on most non-Acela trains with no advance reservations. The ability to vary your schedule without impacting train reservations is a benefit of the Amtrak monthly pass as compared to simply reserving trains one at a time.

Depending on where you are in the western burbs, the Amtrak monthly option is also available from Ardmore and Paoli ($1458) and Exton ($1476). This limits you to using only Amtrak Keystone trains west of 30th Street, but it saves you the SEPTA pass, and it gives you a one-seat ride all the way to New York. Ardmore and Exton only have certain Amtrak Keystone trains stop. All Keystone trains stop at Paoli.

The bottom line is that there is no cheap way to make a 200-mile round trip commute to New York from the Philly area. There's the expensive way, SEPTA/NJT, that is slow and kind of a pain, and there is the real expensive way, Amtrak, that is at least faster and much more comfortable.


----------



## neroden

The NJT trip is long (lots and lots of stops), but if you aren't too large the seating is perfectly comfortable.


----------

